# Studying EdD or PhD in Education at University of Sydney



## jcjustin (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am enthuastic to study the doctorate programme at the university of sydney as an international student in 2013. Please give me advice on the following:

1. What is the difference between PhD in Education and EdD offered by the university of sydney? I know both are the research modes, then what makes their differences? Anyone studying or studied before there can give me advice?

2. What about the timetable? Like the lessons are arranged in the morning, afternoon or evening? or some on Saturday morning?

I want to have a full grasp of picture before I apply (I guess there is still plenty of time for 2013 July application)

Thanks!
Justin


----------

